# First Time Kayaking - Blackwater Bay



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Well with the terrible weather we have been having and not being able to get offshore I have been looking into getting a kayak and doing some more inshore stuff. Oscar (oxbeast1210) was kind enough to be able to take me out and show me what kayak fishing is all about. Lets just say that after today I think I am going to be in the market for a hobie so I can do some fishing with. We were fishing in Blackwater Bay and after we launched I tested out pedaling around and then decided that I would rig my poles up instead of doing that before we launched. Almost immediately we hooked up on some smaller specks. My first two I lost as I was bringing them into the kayak since I hadn't brought my net out yet. We decided to move to another spot hoping for some bigger keeper specks and hopefully some redfish. The new spot was producing pretty good. We even found a few redfish that were too small and Oscar caught a 14" flounder to top it all off. At the end of the day I think we caught somewhere around 25 specks (although I lost an exact count early on) ranging from 10-19", 3 small redfish and the one flounder. On the way back we decided to take a different way back and it go so shallow that we had to break out the paddles a few times. At one point I was using the paddle to push myself back because it was too shallow for the yak to go any farther. All in all it was a really fun day as we spent about 5 hours out on the water. I don't think I could ever try fishing in a kayak and trying to paddle at the same time. Thanks again Oscar.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Haha yeah that was my fault LOL didn't realize just how shallow the bays get!! 

Anytime you want to go just give me a call you got my number.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Pic


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice job guys! It's an addiction. Get ready!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Great work guys glad y'all got out


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice work guys!!


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oscar add another to the list of people that you have helped get into kayak fishing. Good deal guys. I take it the stripers are not around blackwater much now?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think they are I need a dfish finder that should help find em


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Stripers are still there caught several this evening


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dang Ace I need to learn from u still have yet to catch one!


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats good to hear, are they still running with the bait at the top or are they deeper now?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Caught most on a zara spook and caught a couple on soft plastics


----------



## Ikester (Jun 24, 2011)

Way to go guys!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Lets just say that after today I think I am going to be in the market for a hobie


I think you need to get two of them, one for you and one for me.....I mean your wife.:brows:

Sounds like you had fun, let me know how those specks taste.


----------



## Pi Lvr83 (Oct 6, 2011)

Oscar (Oxbeast1210), I need you to show me the "ropes" with kayak fishing sometime. I have yet to "christen" my kayak with a fish. 
Let me know!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

PI where do u normally fish? If ur local let me know when you want to go! I'm no expert by any standards but I can usually catch a couple fish.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

That's a good day.


----------



## Pi Lvr83 (Oct 6, 2011)

Oxbeast, I purchased my kayak last month in Alabama and have only fished the sound off of Hurlburt. I live in Navarre, I will travel up your way (Militon) to fish. My wife thinks I have wasted my money purchasing this kayak and have not caught any fish! LOL
I work at Eglin AFB as a contractor. We are off weekends. I can meet with you whenever is convienant for you.
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

hell yeah.. good job.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Pi Lvr83 said:


> Oxbeast, I purchased my kayak last month in Alabama and have only fished the sound off of Hurlburt. I live in Navarre, I will travel up your way (Militon) to fish. My wife thinks I have wasted my money purchasing this kayak and have not caught any fish! LOL
> I work at Eglin AFB as a contractor. We are off weekends. I can meet with you whenever is convienant for you.
> Thanks,
> Greg


 
There are always fish to catch around the panhandle. It just takes minimal knowledge and time on the water. This forum is a great resource on how to fish for the different species and where the fish are biting. Once you get dialed in, you will hardly ever have a day without catching a few. Keep working at it!


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

is that flounder 12 inches man


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yep 14 inches weird angle in the pic first thing I did was measure him. There would be no point keeping one smaller then 12. from now on I think 16 or bigger will be my new minimum size for them.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Haven't seen you post lately Speck-wrecker what have you been up to?


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Good job guys, Millertime thats great your getting into kayak fishing, the more you do it, the more you'll love it, its very addicting.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Haven't seen you post lately Speck-wrecker what have you been up to?


 
i been working and going to school im goin sheepie fishin this friday


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

sweet good luck get them sheeps!!


----------

